
Heat: the next big inequality issue - SQL2219
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/aug/13/heat-next-big-inequality-issue-heatwaves-world
======
SQL2219
I don't know how people manage to live without AC. This has got to be near the
top of the list regarding quality of life, right up there with clean water and
plumbing.

